# Beak Trimmed



## JDM4 (Feb 17, 2014)

I took Wembley to the vets last night to have her beak trimmed. I'm in North West England.
I had to travel out of town for a reptile vet. It only cost Â£10.20 though.

Before (taken in the vets) looking very frightened:-




After (taken this morning) looking OK I think :-/


----------



## ascott (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome and if you offer foods on a piece of rough slate tile (like what you floor the house with) the tort will assist in trimming the beak down even further...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2014)

It's actually still pretty long. Don't cut up her food. Make her bite pieces off it. And, whenever possible, get her outside for some grazing.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree with Yvonne. Maybe a rough slate surface to serve food on will suffice. 

This is about where I like my tort's beaks. 


Could be a bit shorter, but I can do it myself like this as I dont trust me to go any further.


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I thought they would do it shorter than this but the vet said what she had done was already a couple of millimetres shorter than needed.

I don't chop all foods but I will not chop anything now & get some slate. Hopefully that will file it more.

X


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 18, 2014)

You can get a finger nail file and work on it a little at a time . In no time it will be fixed up .


----------

